# English Language Test IELTS



## beck81uk (Nov 21, 2009)

Hope someone can help!

I am a primary teacher trying my dambed hardest to get my emigration process underway, but have just discovered that I need to complete the IELTS test in order for an application to be submitted etc. 

I am getting my qualification skills assessed and am in the process of filling in the paperwork paperwork paperwork for that! 

So my next step is thinking about this test. 

Could anyone please clarify that I have to complete the General Training IELTS test and not the Academic one?

Is there anyone who has taken this test already to give me some pointers? As I havent studied for quite sometime now, looking at texts etc, and I am a little apprehensive to say the very least. 

Is it worth buying the practice material to help me? As I don't want to pay £110 to fail. 

Please help.
A very anxious pre-emigrator Becky


----------



## E36 (Mar 12, 2010)

From your profile I can see you are from Wales.
To my understanding, someone from an English speaking country don't have to take IELTS exam.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi Becky,

Do you need to do the exam for extra points?

Dolly


----------



## Stevie_and_Nats (May 2, 2010)

Hi, 

I don't know if this helps....

The IELTS test is taken under a few circumstances, my partner did his because he wanted the extra 10 points it gives you, (he didn't have to do it, it just gave us more options). He had to do the general test (not academic) and get a 7 or above on each section. If you need to do it or want to do it, you have to...regardless of the fact you are English. 

He bought the support book and did some revision...he doesn't use his literacy skills in his job as much as other skills, so he found he wanted to revise his writing skills. He found it reasonable...reading and writing slightly harder than S&L. 

HOWEVER...I am a teacher as well.... and I would not have worried about it at all (no offence to my boyfriend!) ...I looked through the support booklet a lot and I'm sure as a fellow teacher you will be absolutely fine with it. Although, get the booklet so you know what to expect. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## beck81uk (Nov 21, 2009)

Thank you all so much for your responses. Think it will increase my points and seeing as primary teaching isn't on the high demands list think it will be wise for me to consider taking the test.

Would any of you know if it is possible to take this test online or do you have to go to a test centre?

Was just wondering as the nearest test centre to me is Cardiff and they are not doing the general training test for emigration purposes until October.


----------



## helen1971 (May 11, 2010)

hi can anyone advise me. im a registered mental health nurse wishing to apply for visa to emmigrate. english is my language, do i still need to take test???? and also does my husband?.. any help would be appreciaited!


----------



## beck81uk (Nov 21, 2009)

helen1971 said:


> hi can anyone advise me. im a registered mental health nurse wishing to apply for visa to emmigrate. english is my language, do i still need to take test???? and also does my husband?.. any help would be appreciaited!


I'm in the same boat and from what I can gather I think, now I say I think it is becoming a compulsory test to take. You do get an extra 10 points on your visa application for taking the test, but you should be fine if you are in healthcare. Wish I bloody trained in health care now.


----------



## wombat2010 (Jan 18, 2010)

*IELTs test advice*

Hi,

I am a secondary school teacher who has just been through the process via the 175 route and have my permanent residency visa. It is worth getting the practice material for the test as there is a system that you need to adhere to if you want to get through safely. If you don't have the technique it can become convoluted and you may lose marks through silly mistakes.

Don't worry about the test because you are an english speaker and a teacher. You have the language skills.

Buying books may be enough to get a 7, but if you want to ace the test subscribe to scotts english on the internet. It's actually fun using the site!

Now, this is just speculation and anecdotal evidence from similar forums and my own experience, but those who score highly and have everything else in place seem to go through quickly. I scored 8.5, 9, 9,9 = 9 overall, submitted visa application in september and was granted in february.

Hope this has been helpful.



beck81uk said:


> Hope someone can help!
> 
> I am a primary teacher trying my dambed hardest to get my emigration process underway, but have just discovered that I need to complete the IELTS test in order for an application to be submitted etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## AngiW (May 18, 2010)

wombat2010 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a secondary school teacher who has just been through the process via the 175 route and have my permanent residency visa. It is worth getting the practice material for the test as there is a system that you need to adhere to if you want to get through safely. If you don't have the technique it can become convoluted and you may lose marks through silly mistakes.
> 
> ...


Hi! Like Becky I too am a primary teacher and in order to get over the 120 points it looks like I'll have to sit the IELTS test because I'm 33. I was just wondering (if its not too nosy!) did you emigrate with a partner and kids? Also wondered if you used an agent. My husband and I are right at the beginning of the process. We're planning on contacting our professional bodies in Australia this week in the hope of getting a positive response so we can begin the visa process. Your experience gives me real hope - most visa stories I've read have taken closer to the two year mark! I guess I'm just a bit anxious at the minute. We both have good fulltime jobs here and stepping into the unknown is daunting but something we feel ready to do. We have 4 kids from 6 months to 8 years. Would you be able to tell me a little more about the scotts english website? Any help or advice would be MUCH appreciated! I don't even know how to find out where to go in Northern Ireland to sit the test! 
Cheers! Angi


----------



## wombat2010 (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi Angi,

Despite the fact that there is an australian flag in the top right hand side of the box when I post, we are not there yet. We have been granted the visa though, so I can help you on that side of the process. 

After a tough day at work in March 2009, shortly after the country had ground to a standstill because of snow for the second time that year, I decided to make the move to a warmer climate. I have a wife and baby boy of 8 months, and know australia well. 

I used an agent called Visa Bureau (sorry I am not allowed to post URL's yet) who can be found on the internet. On the whole they were very good, but need a bit of a push at times, a bit like getting on to your solicitor when you are moving house, the more you nag them the more they want to get rid of you. Remember you are paying them handsomely for a service. I did this because I didn't feel I would have time to do the paerwork myself because of work and also my 35th birthday was fast approaching.

I don't know where you stand as a primary teacher concerning visa's so i can't comment. I actually found the skills test part of the process the hardest. They require a total breakdown of your units and marks from your university course including teaching practice. So be really specific with your request, or, like me you will have to make several attempts at getting the correct information. They also require you to have a four year tertiary course so I am not sure where you stand if you are a PGCE or a GTP.

Go to google and type in scotts english and you will find the website. Sign up and go through the course, including practice papers. Other info can be found if you type IELTS into google, the main site will tell you where you can sit the test. You can sit it in Belfast.

As far as the whole process is concerned, just accept it is going to be expensive, budget £6-10K on the visa process and I know it's hard but try to remove yourself emotionally from it, or you will have sleepless nights. When you get there it will be well worth it!

There are loads of people on the forum who can tell you about family life in oz.

hope this helps





AngiW said:


> Hi! Like Becky I too am a primary teacher and in order to get over the 120 points it looks like I'll have to sit the IELTS test because I'm 33. I was just wondering (if its not too nosy!) did you emigrate with a partner and kids? Also wondered if you used an agent. My husband and I are right at the beginning of the process. We're planning on contacting our professional bodies in Australia this week in the hope of getting a positive response so we can begin the visa process. Your experience gives me real hope - most visa stories I've read have taken closer to the two year mark! I guess I'm just a bit anxious at the minute. We both have good fulltime jobs here and stepping into the unknown is daunting but something we feel ready to do. We have 4 kids from 6 months to 8 years. Would you be able to tell me a little more about the scotts english website? Any help or advice would be MUCH appreciated! I don't even know how to find out where to go in Northern Ireland to sit the test!
> Cheers! Angi


----------



## AngiW (May 18, 2010)

wombat2010 said:


> Hi Angi,
> 
> Despite the fact that there is an australian flag in the top right hand side of the box when I post, we are not there yet. We have been granted the visa though, so I can help you on that side of the process.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your reply - it was really helpful. Its things like this that will make the process less stressful! 

Best of luck with your move!
Angi


----------

